# Yardnutz 2020 Lawn Journal Fix & Semi Reno Etobicoke, Ontario (Need HELP Please)



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello, lawn nuts!
Thank you for visiting!
I have been reading a lot on this forum and decided to finally start my own journal.

Tips and advice are always helpful!

I will try to provide as much detailed info as I can so you have an idea of what I am dealing with.
The lawn has been very badly neglected in the past. I am starting to learn as much as I can to tackle the lawn. Please kindly bear with me as I am not an expert. Last summer I have aerated, detached, threw soil to level, and overseeded. 
followed with Lawn Fiesta app applied in June and Sept.

This is from last summer.


This is from 1 week ago after giving it a first mow and quick rake April 2020




The lawn is currently a mixture of CIL SSXT Mixture/Blend Grass from 2018 and I overseeded wit General Seed Company seed called Estate LS (Lateral Spread) back in Mid May 2019, and a mixture of a bunch of other weeds.

Estate LS (lateral spread) is a mix of : 
- 50% Kentucky Bluegrass
- 20% Creeping Red Fescue
- 30% Slider LS Perennial Grass 


I'm in Etobicoke, Hardiness Zones Canada [Ontario Zone 6B]

I have about 1760 ft2 of grass excluding the boulevard.
475 ft2 in the front yard.
787 ft2 in the boulevard.
1284 ft2 in the backyard

I gave my yard first mow down about a week ago. I went over and looked for any area that needs attn. I took a few pictures, I apologize in advance for heavy pictures. As I'm sure many of you aware of the current situation with Covid. I am not looking to spend a lot of $$ at the moment. My goal this year is to fix the yard condition from various weeds and any other deficiencies. My dog pees in my yard and I have 2 fruit trees. I'm looking for some help and any input would be greatly appreciated.

Currently, this is what I have for lawn products from last summer.
Lawn Fiesta Weed Killer by Neudorff
Turf Shark Fertilizer 5-1-5 with Kelp:


I need help to see what I can do to fix these:

What is this? I found it after I gave my lawn first mow week ago. Pulled it dried from lawn


Can this be killed with Lawn Weed Fiesta killer? 








Lawn Weed Fiesta Killer didn't work on this 


Lawn Weed Fiesta Killer didn't work on this 


Lawn Weed Fiesta Killer didn't work on this 


Looking for more advice as to what I can do at the moment for the lawn and what can you recommend next steps
The weather forecast where I am



Should I be getting the following :
SeedWorldUsa


From Organic Gardener's Pantry Vancouver


Thank you. Looking forward to hearing feedback and tips.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I can't help you with the weeds but I get my humic and kelp from gardeners pantry as well. Also added the activated EM this year as well. Figured for 11 bucks why not try it. But the kelp, she recommends 1.5 tbsp/1000 max per month. I have never tried more than that, but the kelp has a recommend one year shelf life so if you plan to follow that 1.5 tbsp or even 3 tbsp than get the 500ml. Some others use the extreme blend from kelp4less. It has all that and fulvic in one blend. There is also kelp in your fertilizer so maybe you could leave that out all together this year??


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to starting a lawn journal!

There are several folks from the GTA, who can give suggestions for locally sourced products to deal with various issues. If you can't get "the good stuff", maybe some horticultural vinegar can help spot treat issues (it's stronger than the typical 5% acidity [20%, I think]). Some have been known to acquire them from "down south". 

From your profile, I see you've been on here awhile, so you're not a newbie. Those are some good photos and info you posted. I like that 5-1-5 fertilizer, as I use most/all of those ingredients (need to get some SOP), once I can be comfortable going to my supplier. Good luck!


----------



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

Just checking in and have few questions.

I have ordered following, just awaiting shipment

SeedWorldUsa:
Tenacity
Southern Ag Surfactant for Herbicides
Liquid Harvest Blue Indicator

Thelawnproducts.ca:
Killex
Roundup
WeedOut

Ordering KBG seeds from Ontario Seeds Company (OSC) 
KBG 100% 50lbs or Should I get
Kentucky Bluegrass 70% and 30% fine tall fescue to aid the kbg germination?

I have following for my backyard lawn reno
- Killex
- RoundUp
- Tenacity 
- Southern AG Surfactant for Herbicides
- Liquid Harvest Blue Indicator
- Fiesta Lawn Weed Killer
- WeedOut
- Chelated Iron 7%

I threw an app of 5-1-3 fert w/kelp 4 days ago. Have been irrigating well for my front lawn.

I understand best to do full lawn nuke/reno is Mid July onward, due to commitments I am looking to do full backyard lawn reno in the next 2 weeks or less.

Following are the steps I'm taking. Can someone correct me or point me if I'm wrong.

1 -Cut the lawn to bare min HOC
2-detach (multiple pass)
3- aerate ( clean up, rake, pickup plugs)
4- nuke the lawn with RoundUp
5- clean up, detach, rake etc
6- should I apply tenacity or Fiesta lawn weed here before I drop down soil ?? Please advise 
7- soil lawn leveling
8 -drop lawn KBG seeds?
9 -irrigation

I have been doing quite lot of reading and research. Cannot make out to which backpack sprayer would be suitable for tenacity application. I'm not sure which teejet nozzle to get for the sprayer to be used with Tenacity. Can someone help me out which sprayer model and teejet for the Tenacity app? I heard Chapin is good for Tenacity. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Getting the right backpack sprayer for tenacity is an issue for me at the moment.


----------



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

I wanted to get some perspective into selecting the 'right' backpack/pump spray for tenacity application with the right spray tips.

This is what I have now, but the wand seems really no use







I came across this DIY wand somewhere in this forum and video. So if I were to build the wand exactly like the one in the video. Is it worth the $115 ( I think it's in U.S dollars) the cost is per image below:








OR are these a good choice rather buying a new sprayer
https://www.grainger.ca/en/product/KNAPSACK-CHAPIN-POLY-SPR-4-0-GALON/p/CPN61800]Chapin61800]

This wand seems to be the exact version based on the video.
https://www.grainger.ca/en/product/1-GAL-PREMIER-XP-POLY-SPRAYER/p/CPN21210XPW

I'm open to any backpack or pump spray for Tenacity application. I'm not sure which teejet to be used. Perhaps anyone can provide info and what works for them. 
Any feedback would be really appreciated 

Thank you so much


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I used the teejet xr110-04 for foliar spray Nd the aixr110-04 for soil apps. 110 is the fan angle and 04 is the tip size. I believe both are a common set up. I use a Chapin 24v backpack but have a princess auto backpack pumper as well that works. Fits a teejet tip as well. Is tenacity all you plan to spray with? Princess auto sells poly and brass wands and trigger assemblies. For like 10 bucks each.


----------



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

Matix99def said:


> I used the teejet xr110-04 for foliar spray Nd the aixr110-04 for soil apps. 110 is the fan angle and 04 is the tip size. I believe both are a common set up. I use a Chapin 24v backpack but have a princess auto backpack pumper as well that works. Fits a teejet tip as well. Is tenacity all you plan to spray with? Princess auto sells poly and brass wands and trigger assemblies. For like 10 bucks each.


Thank you for letting me know  I'll look and see if I can get the teejet here in Canada.

I have decided and just picked up The Chapin 24V Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer yesterday. 
Would it be advisable to use Chapin backpack for Tenacity app and Roundup?

*UPDATE 2*

I have found quite a lot of issues with my lawn. I have mowed and detached. Below is the current yard condition after detaching and finding a lot of issues with my yard that just discovered.

Purchased mix seed blend from OSC Ontario Seeds Company
Kentucky Blue Grass (KBG) 70% and PRG 30% $205 ( awaiting delivery)

Lawn cut and detached on over the weekend Sat.




I have all my lawn products arrived. I'd like to nuke the lawn with Roundup lazer color indicator and Surfactant. Can I spray it with these combos today?

Based on Ryan Lawn video on youtube, after spraying roundup, we should water a bit to find out any other areas that may have weeds or grass. So I was wondering if I can just apply the app of glypo today given it's going to rain tomorrow.

Received lawn products:




Here is what's forecasting in my area




Can anyone help me, if you know what these are

A)


B)


C) Correct me if I am wrong. I think these are some kind of cricket mole not sure. I found these all around my house. Please help.


D)


E)


F)


G)Is this hawk moth/ pupa? I am in the process of removing the fruit tree. Found this at the base area.


I have also purchased Bifen XTS 25.1% Bifenthrin Insecticide from seedworldusa. 
I have carpenter ants and other ants issue around my front blvd. Supposedly this will kill everything on my lawn. Am I able to apply this app with before I put on tenacity after aerating, lawn grading, and topsoil 3-way triple mix? 
https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/bifen-xts-1-qt-insecticide-termiticide

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

Any help would be really helpful


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

If you don't plan to spray anything else but roundup than the Chapin is good for sure.Most try to have a separate one for roundup but you can rinse it out well and be fine. Just make sure you purge the hose well. I have a cheap princess auto backpack for my herbicides. I'm not sure about the bifen and round up. I will try and do some research when I get some time. Try and read the label on the bifen and see.


----------

